# Good cheap stocks for scalping?



## bathuu (16 February 2011)

Hi guys,

I am new to share trading, yet have an ambition to make living out of it. Can you guys please recommend me some cheap suitable stocks with high volatility character, high trade and volume for intra-day scalping. My trading account is not that big, it is only $10000, so I prefer cheap stocks, preferably the price lower than a dollar value. Are there any such stocks that cheap, yet with high trades and high volume in any given day?   I've seen some penny stocks like $0.005, yet they don't seem to generate enough liquidity. I'm bit lost in these thousands stocks, so can you guys give me some direction for me please.

Thank you


----------



## Boggo (16 February 2011)

bathuu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to share trading, yet have an ambition to make living out of it. Can you guys please recommend me some cheap suitable stocks with high volatility character, high trade and volume for intra-day scalping. My trading account is not that big, it is only $10000, so I prefer cheap stocks, preferably the price lower than a dollar value. Are there any such stocks that cheap, yet with high trades and high volume in any given day?   I've seen some penny stocks like $0.005, yet they don't seem to generate enough liquidity. I'm bit lost in these thousands stocks, so can you guys give me some direction for me please.
> 
> Thank you




You may need to start here bathuu...
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/posting-guidelines/
extract...


> It is not permitted for Aussie Stock Forums members to ask for or offer specific buy, sell or hold recommendations on particular stocks, as a response to a request of this nature may be considered the provision of financial advice.




You will find everyone on here is very helpful though within the guidelines.

Boggo


----------



## nunthewiser (16 February 2011)

create a penny dreadful watchlist........that way ya can watch the lot on any given day


----------



## luke256 (16 February 2011)

bathuu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any such stocks that cheap, yet with high trades and high volume in any given day?




If you have software maybe you could run a scan to find stocks under a $1 with x volume. Then follow the intraday charts to see if there is any opportunity to day trade. 

Factor in commissions as they can be quite high on stocks/CFD's especially day trading for small price fluctuations.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 February 2011)

Not much happening today, but you can copy/paste these stocks into a watch list and observe their behaviour.   Market looks really crappy at the moment, so I wouldn't start today.  Go to HC and add in 'most viewed stocks'.



Ticker
AFR
PEN
ZRL
BLR
PEK
CER
JML
SDL
HOR
RRS
AVB
BTU
BMN
PIR
JMS
CFE
TGS
PRR
EVE
BSM
AEE
FNT
FAR
PDY
NTU
IRD
AKM
VOR
BSE
WHN
GLA
MAK
UNX
PCL
SEA
ACB
VML
OEX
KAS
MLX
HCH
ADO
WHE
MYG
RUM
SBL
RMP
FEL
NMG
GUF
HRS
YTC
RIA
LEG
BDR
WAS
CCU
DYL
MNC
BYR
URA
NRU
ZYL
REY
CEO
HOG
TPT
RDS
MHM
FTE
MOD
SER
BKP
MYX
AEA
NCR
SSN
NST
THR
AOH
AGV
MTN
CSD
PXR
PSF
MSR
NRL
MGO
ENR
ARH
PLV
IXR
TUC
MNM
NWE
TNG
LSA
LRL
GUN
EDE
BUX
DRK
SMA
TEG
DMA
AUQ
PRW
TIS
MET
TEX
GBZ
BRW
LMG
DLS
TDO
IMP
SEH
WGP
UEQ
GTG
ELT
SLT
BCC
WBA
HTI
MES
ABV


----------



## tlines (16 February 2011)

I am new to AF. Could you tell me what HC is ? or stands for . Thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 February 2011)

Hotcopper, a forum similar to this but sort of a low-brow version.  If you're just starting, I wouldn't bother.  It could just lead you up the garden path.

As an exercise, just watch the market depth of these stocks for the day and see if you can tell what's going to happen next:  BLR, AAD, ZRL, POS.


----------



## tlines (16 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Hotcopper, a forum similar to this but sort of a low-brow version.  If you're just starting, I wouldn't bother.  It could just lead you up the garden path.
> 
> As an exercise, just watch the market depth of these stocks for the day and see if you can tell what's going to happen next:  BLR, AAD, ZRL, POS.




Ok Thanks for your reply . I have heard of Hot copper. I really like your first stock on your watch list AFR . I also bought into EVE and  have watched it do nicely too . I will go through your watch list and check out a few thanks


----------



## bathuu (16 February 2011)

Thanks for the response guys, I kind of got a direction now. So it is time for me to do some observing, then.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (16 February 2011)

bathuu said:


> Thanks for the response guys, I kind of got a direction now. So it is time for me to do some observing, then.




Why the headbanger.

Did you not want to have to do any work.


----------



## Market Depth (16 February 2011)

Day Trade with 10k  You'd have more fun if you took your 10k outside and started a fire with it

Liquidity is what you want to look for first and foremost. Don't be fooled into thinking that cheaper stocks traded 'Intraday' will make you more money quicker. More than likely you'll get stuck holding stock and there's no one else to play with.

Expensive stocks are expensive for a reason, everybody is watching them and trading them. They move in an orderly fashion (Most of the time) They are very liquid, and some have good volatility.

Also if 'Daytrading' you'll need to move with what news is about for the day. Most larger expensive stocks have news coming out all the time, the smaller companies do not. The news events will give you the volatility you desire, be it up or down.

Buy stocks that show relative strenght to the market. Sell stocks (Go short) that show weakness to the market. Trade the market first, then the stock.

Practice for a long time, and keep practicing even when you are actively trading.

Don't be worried if you blow that 10k and lose it all. It's the price of learning tuition in Day tarding the market. Just don't quit, keep at it, until your good at it.


----------



## Tanaka (16 February 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Why the headbanger.
> 
> Did you not want to have to do any work.





Gen Y :


----------



## Tysonboss1 (16 February 2011)

Tanaka said:


> Gen Y :




 Hey I am Gen Y, 

Maybe gen Y needs sub catergories


----------



## tech/a (16 February 2011)

Gen WHY?


----------



## ChaoSI (16 February 2011)

kk so someboyd mentioned using software to search up eg "stocks under $1"
what software do you use?
i'm using commsec and using market watch that's not one of the options :S


----------

